# -Rescued--10 yr old Golden in LI, NY



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Jax's Mom: If you can can you email the Golden Rescues in NY this info and also contact Peppertree Rescue in Albany, NY
http://www.peppertree.org/

Poor Maggie.


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Just wanted to update everyone on Maggie. I saw this posting and decided to rescue her almost three weeks ago. The photos (and the description) do not show/tell just how bad her this sweet girl's skin condition was when we met her. 

When I met her, she had no fur from her ribcage down and was literally ripping her fur out whenever she did not have the e-collar on. Her skin problems were the result of the "perfect storm" of flea bite dermatitis, poor nutrition, stress and, as it turns out, untreated hypothyroidism. 

Initially, Maggie's former owner had contacted a rescue group who advised her that Maggie (who will be 10 in September) needed a rabies shot before they could consider taking her. (They told her this without meeting this senior dog who was, quite obviously, in poor health and in no condition to be innoculated. This was horribly irresponsible of them.) 

10 days after we rescued her, Maggie had a severe reaction to the rabies shot. (BTW: the vet also gave her steroids, antibiotics and a topical flea & tick treatment at the same time she gave Maggie the rabies shot.) Maggie woke up one morning and literally looked like she was dying. She was vomiting, uncoordinated and extremely lethargic. She also had two seizures and urinated on her bed. 

A trip to the vet showed she was not dehydrated. Her bloodwork also came back normal. (Her thyroid panel results came back at a later time.) Having rescued a dog previously who also had the same kind of reaction to a rabies booster, I knew that we were dealing with a dog having a severe reaction to the innoculation. (I also contacted Dr. Jean Dodds to get her input on Maggie's situation and she agreed with me. She recommended detoxing her using homeopathics -- which. luckily, I already had on hand and had started Maggie on.)

After the first dose of Thuja, she started to come around. Her gait became coordinated and she was able to eat small meals (every two hours) and not vomit. By the next morning, Maggie had tons of energy and was walking -- actually trotting -- and eating normally. 

Nearly two weeks later, Maggie has the energy of a much younger dog; her fur is growing back; and she is happy and on the road to recovery. 

More Maggie updates to come!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you for the heartwarming story, and THANK YOU for saving Maggie......her face looks so much like my Bonnie......who will be 11 in January......I could not fathom leaving her outside...she is TOUCH ME girl!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so glad you rescued her. Would love to see her "after" pictures, here more about her progress.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG I remember posting her!! I am SO HAPPY...no THRILLED you came into her life and are nursing her back to health. Many blessings to you..Please post with a new pic when you can, I would love to see her now!


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm so happy! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## missingbelle (Aug 1, 2011)

You are a saint! Thank you so much for helping her!!!!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

You are an angel!!!! Thank you for rescuing Maggie!! I can't wait to see pictures of your beautiful girl.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Straight path to heaven for you! What you have done is wonderful!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

How wonderful! Maggie is so lucky that she found her way into your home. Thank you for taking such great care of her!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

That is just wonderful what you have done...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aunt Betty*

Aunt Betty

God Bless you for rescuing Maggie. I am sure she loves you so much!!


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone! Sorry for not posting a "Maggie Update" sooner. We got a little sidetracked with Irene. Some local flooding and a lot of power outages around here, but overall, all is well after the storm, as everyone I love is safe and sound. Thank goodness! :banana:

Maggie is getting better each and every day. She plays with toys, loves Bully Sticks and is just generally a happier girl. 

Since the weather is beautiful here in NJ today, I took the day off and went for a long walk with the dogs -- Maggie included! After that, we've all just been chillaxin', listening to tunes, enjoying the sun & beautiful weather -- and counting our blessings.

I've been taking photos of Maggie every week since we rescued her. To an outsider, she still looks like a slight of build, sugar-faced girl with a thin coat, but to us, well let's just say the progress she has made is amazing. (You can actually see little hair "sprouts" growing on her back and tail -- where she was the most bald!) Her energy level and life enthusiasm is most encouraging -- and inspiring.

Here are some photos I took of Maggie today. (Not an easy task, as she does not enjoy the paparazzi snapping her photo!)

The last two are "before" and "after" shots of her back end, tail included. The first was taken three weeks ago the day we rescued her and the second was taken today. 

Thanks for all the kind words and healing thoughts you are sending Miss Maggie's way! As you can see, they are working wonders!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aunt Betty*

Aunt Betty

Maggie is one gorgeous girl! She looks so happy and loved!!
Bless you and she and may you have a very loving and happy life with her!!
Where are you in New Jersey. My sister lives in Galloway, about half hour from Atlantic City. Glad you are o.k.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She looks so good, brings happy tears to my eyes. Thank you so much for the update, and for giving her the care and love she needs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Miss Maggie is so beautiful, she looks like an absolute sweetheart. 

Bless you for saving this girl and giving her the life she deserves. Wishing you many happy, healthy years to come with this special girl.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

She looks beautiful! What a wonderful thing you did saving her. She is one very lucky girl.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you thank you thank you for rescuing this beautiful girl. I cant wait to see her once she is all well. That happy face says it all. She does remind me of my Daisy girl when she first came to me from my rescue. Glad you and Maggie have joined us. 

WELCOME!!!!


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi guys!

Hope everyone had a great Labor Day weekend. Funny story: my mom and I took the four Golden Girls for a long walk on Monday (including Miss Maggie) up through the center of town and by the big park with a lake. 

All four of the Girls had just been groomed and were decked out in their "patriotic holiday best" (meaning flag bandanas ;0) People attending the town's Labor Day parade kept stopping us to ask if we were marching in it! Guess the six of us marching along did sort of look like our own parade!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would have loved to see you "march". Goldens just bring smiles wherever they go.


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone! Just wanted to let everyone who was tracking Maggie's progress that she's doing great! I have new photos of her that I will post this weekend -- you won't believe the progress she's made since the beginning of August! 

Her coat is filling in nicely and she's starting to get her "feathers" back on her legs and tail. She's also a lot happier and plays with toys now. (Squatters are her faves. Little stuffed squeaky animals that are round and about the size of a baseball.)She goes on long walks with our other Goldens everyday and enjoys just hanging out on the deck taking in the rays. 

Life is good for this Golden Girl who was once a freebie on craigslist and in super poor health.

So stay tuned for photos of Miss Maggie this weekend!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

I missed this post initially, and it makes me so happy to see her healthy and loved!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to seeing the pictures of Maggie-she sounds very happy, glad to hear she's is doing so well and making such great progress.


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

As promised...here are the most recent photos of Miss Maggie!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Miss Maggie looks gorgeous. Thank you for saving her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It brings me such joy to see her looking so well, and happy. Thank you so much for stopping by and giving us updates.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She looks so beautiful. Thank you again for rescuing her. I can only imagine your holiday parade with four goldens looked like.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wiping away tear of jot, Maggis could definitely be Bonnies sister! Thank you for giving her the forever home she deserves!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

What a sweetie. I'm so glad this story has a happy ending! Thank you for welcoming her into such a wonderful home.


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

what a gorgeous girl thank you for saving her


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Simply AMAZING!!!!!! I am so glad that YOU found her and brought her back to a very pretty, happy, healthy girl. It was meant to be. THANK YOU for taking her and seeing the beauty that she is. I would love to see a picture of all your girls.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Maggie looks fantastic, she has come such a long way, all she has to do now is enjoy herself. 

You are making Maggie's golden years very special.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing Maggie's story with us.
Gives me hope for a friend's Golden who is having a lot of allergy issues.
Maggie is beautiful!
Karen


----------

